# Perdre la connexion wifi pendant la MAJ de l'OS de l'iPad



## MacinPod (9 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour alors voilà je Souhaiterais faire la mise à jour de mon ipad 3 de IOS 5.1 à 6.0.1 qui fait 750Mo environs, en utilisant le partage de connexion de mon iphone pour faire croire à l'iPad que je suis en wifi... Mais si en plein milieu de la mise a jours sa coupe ou je perds la connexion entre l 'iPad et l'iPhone, que se passera t'il sur l'iPad va t-il reste bloqué et je pourrais plus rien faire, ou va t'il tous simplement suspendre la MAJ en attendant le retour d'une connexion et revenir sur l'écran d'accueil et m'en servir comme si de rien était ? 

Merci de vos réponses.

À savoir je n'ai pas d'autres solutions au niveau de la connections, j'attend le branchement de mon domicile a la fibre me manque plus que le CPE


----------



## MiWii (9 Décembre 2012)

Normalement, si je ne dis pas de betises, la MAj se telecharge sur l'iPad avant se s'installer. Pour moi, si tu perds la connexion, c'est le telechargement de la MAJ qui s'arrête.


----------



## MacinPod (9 Décembre 2012)

Donc selon toi je pourrais toujours me servir de l'iPad même si j'ai un problème pendant la MAJ. Des confirmations? 
Et pendant la MAJ je peut me servir de l'iPad ou je doit attendre la fin


----------

